# What Are You?



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Just for fun I wanted to start an off the wall discussion.

*If you could be any woodworking tool or shop fixture, what would it be?* And why?

I'll start. ---I think I would chose to be a workbench. I've never been one to be on the sidelines while the action is going on. Since the workbench is used in almost all projects, I would rarely not be part of any project. It is solid, dependable, able to take abuse, and versatile. (Note-I didn't say I am all of these things, but would like to be) I would want to be trimmed with exotics and have all the bells and whistles.

What would you be?
Be philosophical, reflective, or maybe even silly--Let's have some fun!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

so you basically like to be used and abused? ....hmmmm…

I would like to be a japanese chisel. Sharp and does elegant work (at least trying to).


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

In my shop, it would have to be the tablesaw as first choice. Hands down.
Then it would be a router. Boy, oh boy, do I use routers.
I don't have as many as A1jim, but I do have five and they play a big part in what I do.
Third choice would be the band saw, which gets very heavy use.
So, that's it.
Three choices.
1. Tablesaw
2. Router
3. Bandsaw.

I don't really have a bench, as such. I have a good, solid worktable that I designed to be disassembled and stored flat.
Everything in my shop except the tablesaw has to have wheels or be able to be folded up, stored or in some way allow our car to be parked inside at night.
Every night.

d


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd be a lathe because on the lathe some real expressive artistry can happen. Art can and does happen on any shop tool but I think the lathe gives the user more freedom to express themselves.

I have virtually no desire to go into the shop and make something that is very similar to what I can buy. I always want to make something that I cannot buy elsewhere. For me, that's the purpose of having a shop.


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

Very unique discussion!
Mmm, maybe I want to be a clamp… I don't want to cut or punch (not be but or punched) somebody else, so I would say I will only hold them together, hug them so hard together?!? Sounds like playing Cupid.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Tablesaw!

Divide and conquer!


----------



## Silvo (Nov 23, 2009)

I would most likely be a hammer.

I find that I am routinely used to smash things into submission.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I would be a humble chisel. I like to make a lot of different things and the only universal woodworking tool that can do more things than any other is the humble chisel. In fact I perhaps too impulsively defy anyone to name a more versatile tool (I didn't say faster).


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmmm. Maybe a handmade rasp. I'd like to get into those intricate spaces and make subtle curves. Does this mean I have a grating personality?????


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Sander.. specifically, a random orbital sander. My favourite aspect of woodworking is the "make or break it" finishing part. Doing something very intricate with a random moving power tool.. if it goes well, you'd never know I was there.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Dust collector…..I think you can figure it out


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I am thinking dual drum - drum sander.
I am mostly stationary, but on a mobile base I can be moved rather easily.
I can be abrasive at varying levels of grit, depends on the job.
I love input, with a slow speed feed for processing.
What is fed in might sound like it is getting a good scrubbing,
but what comes out is a better than it started product.
Sometimes my sand paper slips and cuts grooves in the project !!
Those are the ones that don't talk to me anymore…LOL

This was fun and reflective, Thanks Kent !!

Lisa


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

cordless drill--then I'd get to be used on something new all the time, go to places outside the workshop, be used to make everything from furniture to decks. If I die, just put my battery in the charger and wait an hour


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Measuring tape… you can't do much without me!
Measure twice - cut once!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

A hammer! Remember, Never force it. Get a bigger hammer. That way you don't break the handle.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Either a screwdriver so I could screw all day, or a nail, so I could get hammered.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

a bandsaw ,
not a herky-jerky one ,
and not a honky-tonk , get attention one .

but a chello one ,
that brings smooth and resonant music .

and when i find a table saw mate ,
that is sturdy and constant ,
we will wed ,
and create many round /square things ,
and put them in their place .


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Interesting thought here. I guess if I were to be a tool, my choice would have to be the Radial Arm Saw. The reason would be because of its versatility in its use. As well as it can be a finicky tool to set up sometimes, and people tend to leave you alone. Guess that's why I have a happy go lucky attitude.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dust Collecting system!*

*A No Brainer for me!*

*1. * I'd be Sucking it IN all the time, which I really NEED to do.

*2. *I'd get lots of good Fiber in my diet!

*3. * Blood Sugar control would be a piece a cake!

*4. * I'd have a nice Low Calorie input… would be able to get my weight down!

Yep… and I'd have hand into every project in the shop!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

An English 'Cramp', for when I'm Cranky…
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha..
oh, I crack myself up.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Gotta think about what I would want to be, but for now…

Can't decide if I am the bent nail that was useful in building the building that houses the tools, but now looking for a place to be useful in a woodworking shop…

Or the board that everyone hangs on to because it is just too beautiful for the current project.

Okay, okay, I'm the bent nail.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

no doubt about it-I'd be duct tape-my dad's favorite -He only used 2 tools-a hammer and duct tape-and I miss him a lot-


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

finish - bringing out the beauty in an otherwise common bit of wood


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*CHARLIE that was funny, every time I see you I will be laughing my head off *


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

A Table Saw!

A Router!

Or a nail gun.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure if one considers it a woodworking tool…but it is my most used item in the basement. I would be a pencil. Sketches and ideas would all be drawn out by me. Anything creative would always start by using me.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd be the Kegerator! Oh, and Mary Ann, I just love that '******************** on yer head; I get the biggest laugh when I see that!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd be the hose or cord reel. Just hanging back unnoticed till I spring into action.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you, Cher. ;-)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I want to be a sharp pencil. The reason is that it is never found, and I could wander all over the shop at will. I'd be layed down and then gone, never to be seen again. I'd have the shop to myself to do what I want to do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A big Adze LOL


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I would like to be a sponge, to keep all the information from all the research and experience in my life and from the fine folks on lumberjocks! Like John Prine said "I'd be wise like an owl, instead of stubborn as a mule". Was I talking? I can't remember.

Jim, you are in no way a big adze! Haha!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm the woodworker.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Nail Gun! Just point and shoot! (maybe with that safty thingy in off mode)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll be the grid.. you know, the power source. the 220 Volts, or even the 110. Lights come on, power tools whine, shop music hums. Without me you're even in the dark with your hand tools.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

Any tool the the hands of a female woodworker. Being used for my intended purpose. not just sitting around getting old and rusted. (like I'm doing right at this minute)

Charlie, That was hilarious.


----------



## m7trevlyn (May 2, 2010)

I think I would be a speed square. I could make sure you're standing straight up so see how far you lean.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm that old tool at the back of the shelf that you never use because you inherited it from your Grandfather and have never figured out what it's for, so it sits gathering dust.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Air compressor powerful, loud and full of hot air easy to maintain able to do many things at once.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

The hammer that broke the plate glass in the new hutch!!!!


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

I wish I had thought of Charlie's response ! That is the ultimate…
Otherwise I would want to be the radio. To lighten the atmosphere and provide a rhythm.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

Charlie did Cher say you were funny looking???? LOL


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Charlie is funny …......screwdriver….....nail

and I am still laughing * Charlie*

Thanks for the laugh


----------

